# 13" Daytons on a 1999 Lincoln Town Car



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I have 13" Dz on my 2000 Lincoln Town Car but I didn't put those on myself. I paid a friend to do it a while back. I'm suppose to help a friend put some on his car this Wednesday. He has a 1999 Lincoln and the rims are same as mine.....13 inch OG Daytons. Now my question is how much grinding to the caliper is involved. He bought 1 spacer for each wheel to put in between the disc and the adapter. I always hear that Daytons snuggle more to a car than Chinas. Any info is greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

its a trial and error process. one caliper might need more grinding than the other. so just grind it down a bit then test the wheel and turn it back and forth. repeat til the desired clearance is achieved.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 AM~10930084
> *its a trial and error process. one caliper might need more grinding than the other. so just grind it down a bit then test the wheel and turn it back and forth. repeat til the desired clearance is achieved.
> *


Thanks 4 the advise.....I'm just not trying to spend all day in the *HOT *ass garage grinding. Those calipers are huge on the TC. It's been over *100 degrees* out here in sunny So Cal. Shit....why did I volunteer! LOL But I guess that's what club love is all about right?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 23 2008, 12:31 AM~10930103
> *Thanks 4 the advise.....I'm just not trying to spend all day in the HOT ass garage grinding.  Those calipers are huge on the TC.  It's been over 100 degrees out here in sunny So Cal.  Shit....why did I volunteer!  LOL  But I guess that's what club love is all about right?
> *


very true bro. but as long as your homie provides some cold ones and puts a fan next to you to help with some of the heat, then get down james brown.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

I've heard the newer TC's need a LOT of grinding, like so much that it's worth just doing the spindle swap instead. :dunno:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 23 2008, 08:31 AM~10931087
> *I've heard the newer TC's need a LOT of grinding, like so much that it's worth just doing the spindle swap instead. :dunno:
> *


Aww man.....don't say that!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You won't be able to do enough grinding to fit 13's on there. You need to do the spindle swap.  Look at the link thats pinned in this forum for more info.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 23 2008, 12:07 PM~10931310
> *You won't be able to do enough grinding to fit 13's on there. You need to do the spindle swap.  Look at the link thats pinned in this forum for more info.
> *




X2... Tried To Throw SOme On My Homies 2000 TC and It Just Didnt Budge...


He Got The Right Spindles And Whatnot Alread, Just Gotta Throw Them On...


He Knows The Rules: No Cerveza, No Trabajo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 23 2008, 12:23 AM~10930068
> *.  I always hear that Daytons snuggle more to a car than Chinas.  Any info is greatly appreciated. :biggrin:
> *



Never knew this, but i put daytons on my lac this weekend and there was less clearance than the old chinas.... so its true :0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 23 2008, 11:16 AM~10932125
> *Never knew this, but i put daytons on my lac this weekend and there was less clearance than the old chinas.... so its true :0
> *


Wow! :0


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 23 2008, 05:20 PM~10934108
> *Wow! :0
> *


YUP MY OLD 95 TC USED TO SNUG OG WIRES AKA CHINAS PERFECTLY (I GOT THE CAR LIKE THAT BY THE WAY) AND WHEN I TOOK THE OF TO PUT ON MY OG 13''72 SPOKE DZ I HAD TO GRIND THE SHIT OUT OF THEM EVEN THOUGH THEY HAD ALREADY BEEN GRINDED DOWN


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i just did a 01 TC with a set of 94 spindles and worked out fine with the 13s


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

What about a 97' townacar would it be the same problem? i tried to put a adapter on the rear yesterday and it wouldnt sit flush cause of the axle piece in the middle. :angry: any suggestions?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Jun 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10936438
> *What about a 97' townacar would it be the same problem? i tried to put a adapter on the rear yesterday and it wouldnt sit flush cause of the axle piece in the middle. :angry:  any suggestions?
> *


That's the first I've heard on this one. Here are a few pics of my old '97 Cartier sitting on 13" 88 spoke Dz and I don't recall ever having difficulties with the wheels. I don't even recall having to have grinded the calipers. I think I just put in a set of spacers in the front and I was cool. No modifications to the rear.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Jun 23 2008, 10:12 PM~10936438
> *What about a 97' townacar would it be the same problem? i tried to put a adapter on the rear yesterday and it wouldnt sit flush cause of the axle piece in the middle. :angry:  any suggestions?
> *


MY OLD 95 IM GONNA ASUME IS THE SAME AS THE 97 IF SO I HAD TO HAVE A SPACER IN THE BACK AND A SPACER IN THE FRONT WITH A PRETTY DESENT AMOUNT OF GRINDING AND IT WORKED PERFECTLY FOR ME


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm? I'm going to try and put a spacer in the rear, it seems like the hole in the back of the adapter is too small to go over that axle piece in the middle, maybe it s just the adapters? IDK, ill go try it and see what happens, and take some pics, thanks!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Jun 24 2008, 03:29 PM~10942296
> *Hmmm?  I'm going to try and put a spacer in the rear, it seems like the hole in the back of the adapter is too small to go over that axle piece in the middle, maybe it s just the adapters? IDK, ill go try it and see what happens, and take some pics, thanks!
> *


Yeah...I'm 100% sure the spacer will solve your problem.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 24 2008, 07:23 PM~10942977
> *Yeah...I'm 100% sure the spacer will solve your problem.
> *


X3


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 23 2008, 10:31 AM~10931087
> *I've heard the newer TC's need a LOT of grinding, like so much that it's worth just doing the spindle swap instead. :dunno:
> *


yUP i AGREE(DO SPINDLE SWAP)... bUT IF YOU DO START GRINDING (NOT RECOMENDED) USE SPRAY PAINT N PAINT THE CALIPER TO SEE WHERE THE RIM HITS THE MOST, SO YOUR NOT GRINDING WHERE YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO...


----------



## ceviche (Mar 6, 2012)

So did you just replace the spindle or did you replace the spindle, rotor, and caliper?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------

